# The Evil Thrush Monster vs Coconut Oil???!



## 3xMama (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm fairly certain my baby has thrush. I was told that coconut oil would work on it, but I was given no further instruction. Has anyone used coconut oil for thrush before? How did it work for you? Do you just swab it around baby's mouth and on your nipples?? Also I think he might have some yeast diaper rash. Can I use coconut oil for that, too? I use cloth diapers and I'm concerned the oil would clog them up. I think I have some OTC yeast cream from when DS1 had horrid yeast rash, but I'd rather not use that unless I have too. Thank you!


----------



## Vivien57 (Feb 20, 2010)

Coconut oil when digested has anti fungal properties... but not straight is my understanding.


----------



## rainface (Dec 18, 2007)

I was advised by my cousin (who is cloth diaper obsessed and a self-taught expert) to use coconut oil for diaper rash protection after she tried it for her daughter's eczema. It appears to have no negative effect on my prefolds and keeps my LO's behind healthy. Plus she smells delightfully tropical...


----------



## anjsmama (Apr 6, 2011)

My DD's pedi had me use plain, organic yogurt for DD's thrush - just swabbing her mouth with it. It helped some, but in the end I went I think it was adding broccoli w/coconut oil to her daily diet that got rid of it (9 m/o then, 10 m/o now). Ditto with the diaper scenario as the PP mentioned... she had a bit of a yeast rash when she had thrush and the coconut oil seemed to help.


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

i use lots of coconut oil (for their sensitive skin and for diaper rash problems) and we CD as well. no problems for us 

i dont know anything about using it for thrush though


----------



## jadebutterfly (Oct 20, 2011)

I hope you dont have that problem by now, but its not really a monster though it seems like it at the time.

My dd had it and i got it and my breast had some terrible shooting pains, i was so scared to not end it but we ended it soon enough in like a week .

Heres what i did

*GSE, is awesome for many things, works great, dilute 10 drops into 1 oz and with that solution i would clean dd tongue after each feed at least 3 times a day and after every feed i would clean my nipple with that (if you got it too, or to prevent)

*Coconut oil I would eat a spoon a day, not dd cause she was less than a month but if shes older it would be great to give her some as well. the way i did it was to put it on my nipple before bf to protect me and give her a bit too.

*And ofcourse fix my diet as much as i could, cut sugar and carbs( so i didnt feed the candida) i used stevia and brown rice is ok.

hope all is good !!!


----------

